# برميل



## Janulka

مرحبا،
البرميل هل معناه الشرطي أو الضابط؟
> أوقف السيارة برميلان فتشا السيارة تفتيشا دقيقا<
من قصة الكاتب اليمني عبدالكريم الرازحي
شكرا


----------



## BEKKAR HEDDI

السلام عليكم ...
لا ابدا البرميل لا علاقة له بالشرطي !!!
لكن الكاتب ربما يقصد أن الشخصان اللذان فتشا السيارة سمينان أي بدينان مثل البرميل 
اما البرميل فهو وعاء كبير جدا 
نقول سعر برميل النفط هو 100 دولار مثلا 
وشكرا


----------



## Janulka

شكرا جزيلا!


----------

